# Hi Everyone! (New to forum)



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi everybody! I just joined a few days ago, and I figured I would introduce myself and my hedgie! I adopted my little Regina from a breeder in September. When I first got her, she was a little chubby (450g) because she loves her noms and would steal all her siblings' food. She was 4 months old when I got her--they had held onto her for a while to watch her weight, but she was losing the extra weight well, so they decided to adopt her out. I was sooo super lucky in getting her!

I decided to get a hedgehog because I'm a college student, and I wanted a small pet that I could play with and take care of. I was looking at different kinds of small pets, and in browsing the internet, I found a picture of a hedgehog, and the rest is history!

The first week I had her she barely ate and was very grumpy (wouldn't uncurl at all!) but a week later, she all of a sudden uncurled and let me hold her and started eating normally and was very friendly. Since then, she's probably only balled up and hissed three times (except for at the vet's, of course, and only after a fairly long amount of poking and prodding)!

She's very sweet and funny, and I love her so much! As soon as she hears me shake her food container, she comes running out of her little hedgie bag. She has a bucket wheel that I built for her that she loves. Every night, as soon as I turn off the light and lay down to go to sleep, I hear the little pitter-patter of hedgie feet on the wheel. Whenever I take her out to play, she loves sniffing around and exploring. Her favorite hiding spots during playtime are cardboard boxes that I put on the ground for her. But as soon as I tempt her with a treat, she comes running out to gobble it up.

This is little Regina on Valentine's Day (I held a treat up next to the camera):


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome to HHC!!! And Regina is such a cutie!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome!

I love the pic - very cute


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome  

I love your description of Regina, she sounds like such a sweetie. And I LOVE that picture, too cute


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Salutations and welcome to HHC! Regina is such a beautiful girl, and I can see how she would make a great pet to have while at college. I'm glad that she got over her weight issues and relaxed after just a week!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That was a very nice introduction!  Welcome to the forums so glad to have you and Regina here.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to HHC to both you and Regina, she looks like a sweetheart


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to HHC  Regina is beautiful. In that picture she looks so similar to my hedgie Loken.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi! Your Regina looks like a doll!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & Congrats on Regina! I just love the picture & the idea of holding up a treat is great - I'm going to have to steal it.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

What a cutie! Welcome to HHC.


----------



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

welcome that pics cute!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everybody! Regina and I are glad to be here!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome! Welcome! You are very blessed to get a pog to bond so quickly!!! You two sound very happy together!

Love the picture!

KathyTNY


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

so cutie reginas.. and smarttt 
i want my hedgie male like that..  like my hedgie female too


----------



## Samantha Z (Oct 22, 2017)

Regina looks really cute! I am new to!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting on it. This one is from 2011 and None of the members that posted on it are active anymore.


----------

